# Beautiful schooner... Before and after



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Before




























I don't need to be a surveyor.

Mark


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Any back story?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

It looked like they met to do it because otherwise they were backing right into the wall.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, they claim an engine malfunction. But it seemed to go forward fine after it pulverised the schooner. 

Somewhere in Spain. 

I think every stringer would have been splintered.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yeah, they claim an engine malfunction. But it seemed to go forward fine after it pulverised the schooner.


didn't "seem" to go forward, it did, with ease


----------



## garymalmgren (Jan 26, 2021)

It wouldn't happen to be owned by a Russian who had offended someone would it?
Either way a sad sight.
Gary


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Hard to believe this was intentional. Looks like gross incompetence and negligence. What was the CG vessel doing in the first place?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

SanderO said:


> Hard to believe this was intentional. Looks like gross incompetence and negligence. What was the CG vessel doing in the first place?


Its not a CG vessel, it's an offshore supply tug. They are built to service off shore oil and gas rigs. I used to drive ships like this.

Ships like this often have multiple control stations. Bridge centre looking forward, either wing, bridge centre looking aft. There is usually a procedure to transfer control from one control station to the next. Simultaneously hold down two buttons for a few seconds, maybe turn a key.

Any way, ships like this are complicated machines, there are ways to temporarily lose helm and throttle control without a complete propulsion failure. That's what this looks like thiscould be to me, a temporary loss of throttle control. Happens.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Big supply company, deep pockets.


----------



## redgar (8 mo ago)

That was the 50m (162' 5") 148 ton Van der Graaf schooner Eleonora E. They had her listed for sale on Yatco.com for a cool €6,900,000 EUR. She has a steel hull with teak superstructure and is an exact replica of the famous 1910 Herreshoff schooner Westward - a famous racing schooner considered the fastest schooner in the world in 1910 and following years. 360° tour found here. It was a Maritime Rescue boat (Punta Mayor) that smacked her when exiting the Moll de Costa (Coast Pier) when her main engines became blocked while in reverse. The crew of the Punta Mayor stopped the engines and dropped 2 anchors trying to stop her, but obviously it was not enough or soon enough... 😢

Reference URL describing the crash in English: Super Yacht Times - 50m schooner Eleonora E struck and sunk by rescue vessel in Tarragona, Spain


----------



## henry45 (Mar 12, 2012)

redgar said:


> That was the 50m (162' 5") 148 ton Van der Graaf schooner Eleonora E. They had her listed for sale on Yatco.com for a cool €6,900,000 EUR. She has a steel hull with teak superstructure and is an exact replica of the famous 1910 Herreshoff schooner Westward - a famous racing schooner considered the fastest schooner in the world in 1910 and following years. 360° tour found here. It was a Maritime Rescue boat (Punta Mayor) that smacked her when exiting the Moll de Costa (Coast Pier) when her main engines became blocked while in reverse. The crew of the Punta Mayor stopped the engines and dropped 2 anchors trying to stop her, but obviously it was not enough or soon enough... 😢
> 
> Reference URL describing the crash in English: Super Yacht Times - 50m schooner Eleonora E struck and sunk by rescue vessel in Tarragona, Spain


I'm afraid the insured value would not be nearly as high? If it is, it might be a quick way to get rid of the boat... rather unlikely though.


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, that is sad, just sitting there anchored and crushed by a runaway vessel. Hope no one was injured, I noted someone popping up on deck seconds after impact.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Before
> View attachment 143826
> 
> 
> ...





redgar said:


> That was the 50m (162' 5") 148 ton Van der Graaf schooner Eleonora E. They had her listed for sale on Yatco.com for a cool €6,900,000 EUR. She has a steel hull with teak superstructure and is an exact replica of the famous 1910 Herreshoff schooner Westward - a famous racing schooner considered the fastest schooner in the world in 1910 and following years. 360° tour found here. It was a Maritime Rescue boat (Punta Mayor) that smacked her when exiting the Moll de Costa (Coast Pier) when her main engines became blocked while in reverse. The crew of the Punta Mayor stopped the engines and dropped 2 anchors trying to stop her, but obviously it was not enough or soon enough... 😢
> 
> Reference URL describing the crash in English: Super Yacht Times - 50m schooner Eleonora E struck and sunk by rescue vessel in Tarragona, Spain


Tragedy.


----------

